# Is there a Cheap time to cross the Channel ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We are coming around to the fact that we have to book our crossing back to UK from France.

We like the idea of the Eurotunnel having travelled on it before in the van and like its speed and convenience, however the price we got quoted just from their website is £189 for seemingly any time i selected, thats for a MH, 2 adults and 1 dog.

Is there a cheap time / day to travel across the chunnel ?


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi dave

we just booked the reverse way ...uk to france £122 travel after 1700 there and before 11.00 back,
Guess it should be the same for you over there cominfg this way

hope this is of some help

Paul


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Cheapest way I have seen which was on TV recently is run out, and jump on the back of a lorry. I think, but not sure, that they then actually give you money when you get to the otherside.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Travel before 11.00 am from france will qualify you for the cheaper rate on the chunnel . If you go with Norfolk line, ask for the price of return I got stung for an extra 60 euro above the return price because I asked for a single fare first, refused to sell me the cheaper return fare.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

P&O Litenite sailings are good value, mine is £99 return, they are denoted on the site in the sailings calender with an 'L', from UK to France I think they start about 2230 until 0700 next day. Can't remember the start to finish times the other way but ours is 1100 French time.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just out of curiousity i've just got a single crossing fare for a 1030 crossing on norfolkline in June and the fare is £99

Although their rtn crossing pricing policy is great (£88) how can they have the nerve to charge £10 more for a single? 

Still better than the chunnel tho  

pj

Sorry Dave, the thread has diverted from under the water to over it!


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

*£66 return speedferrys*

Hi there 
just been looking at speedferrys web site and found late night return crossing for tribute motorhome 66 pounds ,juggle about with times to get best results hope this helps .used eurotunnel last time for £122 outward after 5pm inward before 11am

regards T.C.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Go with Norfolkline Dave (book on-line too)

http://travel.norfolkline.com/default.asp

Regards M&D


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

http://www.dovereurochange.co.uk/

I just contact the Dover Eurochange when I know I am ready to cross and have yet to beat their prices. They still work out far cheaper just turning up than booking way in advance and I can take my time getting to Dover or Calais.

Worth giving them a try and will take credit card on phone and give booking code for picking tickets up at check in Kiosks. _ Brilliant and I promise they are cheap.
Jon.


----------



## bazzybabes (May 10, 2005)

*eurotunnel*

£72 each way for Hymer B584, 29/05 0117 Folkestone to Calais, 26/06 0125 Calais to Folkestone. Booked via Caravan Club. Dog in vehicle extra £30.

Regards, Baz


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

cheapest time to return from France on Le Shuttle is usually BEFORE 11h00 local time (note it's different from the outward which is cheaper AFTER 17h00)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I thought I had posted this to the site - but it appears to be missing - or my brain as usual is dead....

Just got back last night from my quick 2 week trip in France, and picked up this leaflet on board on the return, didn't see it on the way out, so it must be new

The £88 offer for 7m and 9 passengers still in force until end Dec 2005

BUT

Same sort of deal 7m and up to 9 persons
from £19 each way - only on sailing 0145 or 0415 from Dover and only 2330 and 0200 from Dunkerque

Same deal but £29 each way on following [email protected]
Dover 1700, 1845, 2130 and 2359
Dunkerque 0615, 0730, 1030 and 2130 from Dunkerque

From £49 each way on following sailings:
Dover 0815, 1000, 1230 and 1445
Dunkerque 1245, 1430, 1645 and 1930

Supplement of £10 is applicable for ANY DURATION FARES on all sailings on Friday, Sat or Sundy between 15 July and 6th September 2005

Valid until 31 Dec 2005
Extra passengers £15
Extra meter £15 per meter or part
Bookings non - refundable
Offers available until further notice
NEW BOOKINGS ONLY

NO AMENDMENT FEES
for bookings or enquiries call 0870 870 1020

Sound brilliant don't they

Carol


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Carol
You are spot on. Just booked 2 trips with Norfolk Line 1 Sep to 1 Oct and 1Nov to 1Dec for £38 each return. This is a cracking deal and shows what a switched on firm they are; £38 is better than £0 and carrying fresh air rather than a MH. Whilst the sailings are early morning/late night it is not too much of a problem in a mobile tin tent and you can still get 2 hours rest on the ferry. Mention MHF when you book as they have noticed a substantial increase in MH users which must be in part due to the various threads on Norfolk Line on this site. ( Dont believe that we would get any further discounts but it would certainly help to keep prices down!)

Great advantage with Norfolk Line is no charge for amendments unlike the Dover/Calais Mafia

Kind regards
Pat R


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol


I did see that posted by you somewhere when you returned. Cant you find it?Its got to be somewhere.



Motorhomer


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Norfolk line booked a few days ago, £38.00 for outward travel at 01.45 on 14/09/05 and return 02.00 27/09/05.

I thought you cannot beat that, never travelled with Norfolk line so should be interested, probably get a set of oars on embarkation.....


----------

